# Teasi sat nav



## mikeIow (28 Mar 2014)

Anyone had experience of the Teasi sat nav ?
German built, uses OSM.....looks like a lot of tech for under £140 delivered......3 reviews on amazon: one good (albeit for the £210 model with HR etc), two poor, both claiming no UK maps (but it is OSM!?).

10 hour battery life, so not claiming as much as other more expensive devices.....

....but looks interesting.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2014)

Check with seller that it has maps for your country as the amazon review says it does not come with uk mapas and you cant download them unless things have changed .


----------



## mikeIow (28 Mar 2014)

I posted some questions on their facebook page: very prompt replies!
"UK is not preinstalled, you can do it free of charge over our TEASI tool download. The reason for this is the limited storage space (4GB), but you can delete an not necessary Country." 
So I guess things must have changed!
Very tempting to try one. 
Other answers: "the battery duration depends on the intense of the use (display, recording, routing). TEASI ONE could reach 8-10h, TEASI PRO 10-12h. If you definitely know, that you will need minimum 12h and more, you should think about buying the additional SMAR.T POWER, this is our external power pack which offers you 2-3 full charges of a TEASI."

In general, 8-10 hours should be absolutely fine for me.....a Lon2Bri planned, but if I am cycling more than 8-10 hours I reckon I will have done something very wrong :-)

Definite possibility!


----------



## mikeIow (5 Apr 2014)

Well, I ordered a Pro unit....looks a bit of a bargain at £216 delivered with heart monitor thingy & cadence doodah from Rose Bikes (although I am pretty sure I won't really get full use from those fitness bits.....). Got another tenner off with something on their facebook page.
Arrived yesterday. First had to I download their "TeasiTool" (works on PC or Mac). This lets you drop maps (or routes - my next challenge!) to fit the 300MB OSM UK maps, so I waved a temporary bye bye to Spain...That took quite a few minutes, but was simple enough to do. Also updated the f/w & os at the same time, I think....
Used it today for a 2 hour ride, battery says it is still 90% full so should easily get 12-15 hours I'd say (not that I am likely to be out for more than 8 or 9, but this was a gadget to play with for a London to Paris ride I am doing with a mate in August!). Had some light rain which wasn't a problem with it.
Display is very good (320 x 480 resolution in a 3.5" format). Dims after a short (user defined - default is 10s) time, then if you touch the display it brightens back up. 
Lots of display options (including one that looks like a speedometer!), but you can just leave the map with a couple of fields.
I'm no expert, & obviously only 2 days into owning it, but it does look fantastic value and pretty good :-)


----------



## mikeIow (30 Jul 2014)

Thought I would post an update here.....my buddy & I are days away from a London to Paris cycle ride (starting Sunday!) - details & invitations to encourage us up at https://www.justgiving.com/Mike-London-2-Paris-2014 ;-)

.....& I'm getting to quite like the Teasi!

We used google maps to create a route (not a bad cycle option there, plus you can tweak it about a bit if you want easily!)....
You can then take the web page link (URL) for the route & drop it into http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/convert_input?convert_output=gpx
the gpx file could go to any device.....for the Teasi, you can take the .gpx file and lob it across to http://www.bikemap.net (another nice tool) - ie, create a route with it....
& then you can simply use the Teasi-tool to move it to the Pro :-)

& suddenly you have a waterproof cycle-nav capable of lasting all day....


----------

